# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khu nghỉ dưỡng 'đánh đu' ở Bali giúp du khách bay bổng

## hangnt

*Zen Hideaway là nơi hoàn hảo nếu bạn tìm kiếm sự thanh thản, bình yên, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên và muốn trải nghiệm cảm giác bay bổng.* 

Cách trung tâm thị trấn Ubud chừng 15 phút lái xe, Zen Hideaway nằm trên ngọn đồi cao tựa vào núi Agung. Tại đây bạn có thể ngắm nhìn con sông Ayung với một dòng thác nước nhỏ, những ruộng lúa, thiên nhiên hoang sơ và bầu không khí trong lành dễ chịu hiếm có nơi nào có được. 


Không phải những căn biệt thự đầy đủ tiện nghi, Zen Hideaway là căn nhà sàn bằng gỗ tếch 150 năm tuổi với không gian mở cho phép bạn tận hưởng bầu không khí tươi mát của vùng nông thôn Ubud. Ở Zen Hideaway bạn đã đến với một nơi lý tưởng để hòa hợp với thiên nhiên, rũ bỏ những căng thẳng và cám dỗ.

Ngoài triết lý sống chậm phù hợp với những người thiền định, Zen Hideaway còn thu hút khách du lịch bởi trải nghiệm bay trên con sông dài nhất Bali. Tại đây, bạn có thể lơ lửng trên chiếc xích đu dài hơn 15 m được treo trên hai thân cây dừa cao chót vót với những cánh đồng lúa và thiên nhiêu sâu thẳm tuyệt đẹp phía bên dưới.  Đã bao giờ bạn nhìn thấy những tà váy thướt tha đang rong chơi trên chiếc xích đu mà bên dưới là vực sâu thẳm với cảnh tượng cánh đồng ruộng lúa và thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp chưa?. Băng mình bay trên không trung như vậy là một trải nghiệm thực sự tuyệt vời. Ban đầu sẽ gây ra một chút khó khăn và sợ hãi nhưng những ai đã vượt qua lần thử thách đầu tiên đều sẽ bị nghiện nó, muốn làm đi làm lại nhiều lần. 


Xung quanh Zen Hideaway là những ngôi làng truyền thống của Ubud - thị trấn mang đậm dấu ấn và bản sắc của Bali từ kiến trúc, ẩm thực đến cuộc sống của người dân. Người ta vẫn nói rằng: Nếu muốn tìm hiểu thực sự về Bali thì Ubud là điểm đến mà không du khách nào có thể bỏ qua. Ubud mang dáng dấp của một vùng quê, với những cánh đồng lúa xanh ngát, tiếng ếch kêu ộp ộp mỗi đêm. Khác hẳn với những bãi biển náo nhiệt, ồn ào, người dân Ubud có nhịp sống chậm rãi, nhẹ nhàng, không xô bồ hay thương mại như người ta vốn nghĩ về một vùng đất mà "ai ai cũng làm du lịch".


Zen Hideaway là một nơi hoàn hảo nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm sự thanh thản, bình yên, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên và bay trên những cảnh quan hùng vĩ đến nức lòng người. Có thể đặt phòng tại đây dễ dàng trên Airbnb với giá dao động quanh mức 200 USD/đêm. 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

